# How to get rid of Fleas?



## DarthLopez (May 25, 2016)

First I want to say I've bene to the vet and the vet did give us revolution which I have been applying. Unfortunately, the dog who we've been treating with mostly over the counter medicines for the fleas has not improved and actually seems to be getting worse i'm hoping to take him to the vet sometime soon. 

I foolishly thought i could trust my house mates to taake care of the dogs problems while i tended to my hedgies concern however apparently that is not the case. I now need an expedient way to greatly reduce their numbers as its starting to look like a "Oh he's got a case of the fleas and you should preventatively treat the hedgie" to a full blown "Omfg there are fleas everywhere" scenario. 

This morning I woke up to find one in my bed (for reference my hedgie cage sits right next to my bed it probably jumped out but i have no way of knowing.)

I've been doing my best to keep the dog Isolated away from the my little hedgie Using baby gates locking doors and keeping him in general far away. I've been trying to vacum more regularly but i'm starting to think i'm going to need to vaccum every day. I've been cleaning her bedding with hot water, we use profleece, every cage day and as I said treating her with revolution. 


What else can i do to expedite the death of these fleas that's safe for me and my hedgie. I would much rather not wake up to one in my bed again :/ 

please help.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

When dealing with fleas, treating the animals is only part of the issue. They don't live on animals, they live on stuff like beds, floors, things like that. Topical treatments only lol then when they bite. To reduce the numbers, you need to treat the environment, they have sprays and more effectivity "bombs" to treat the house. Obviously you'd need people and animals out for a specified amount of time. Also the dog while he's out get treated with a capstar pill to get the fleas that are hanging out him off.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

It is possible for a pet hedgehog to catch fleas from other pets, such as dogs or cats, but they do not stay long, as they are the wrong type of flea, kind of like us, the flea might end up on us but it doesnt particularly want to be on us and quickly moves on. Hedgehogs do have their own particular strain of fleas, but they dont live on dogs and cats. 

The best way to deal with this is to essentially treat your entire house. Most petshops actually stock cans of spray that can be used to treat your carpet and upholstery to kill the eggs. Like twobytwopets said, the animal is only a small part of the problem


----------



## John123nohn (Nov 9, 2016)

*How to get rid of fleas?????*

Hello! When i have a fleas i use this article to stopped them! I prefer way with vacuum cleaner and a special powder, check it, maybe its helped to you! Good Luck!


----------



## JamesHenthorn (Aug 19, 2017)

Well, last month I had bought my new puppy, and my puppy also had the same issue of fleas. My puppy had started itching and scratching all the time. Then, my neighbor had suggested to use some effective flea removal methods like clean your pets immediately, use the latest generation of treatments like using sprays, which are not easy to use, but are safer and more effective, and make sure to keep your house and your dog flea free by using the right solution or by hiring a flea exterminator NYC services where the exterminators will eradicate fleas quickly and effectively.
After going through with these procedure I had found out the fleas problems are permanently solved.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

This post is a year old. Please refrain from posting on old threads.


----------

